# New Dakota Decoy Canada Floater.. Pics/Info



## bck1006 (Jun 16, 2007)

Here you go guys...I just got pics of the new dakota decoy canada floater.They will be sold in 6 packs and it will contain 2 senty,2 low head,1 aggressive head,and 1 sleeper head.They will be about the same size as a bigfoot.They will have flocked heads and a permanent keels.They will be for sale in late august and if you want to pre order or want more info let me know and I will get you taken care of.Enjoy  
Senty








Low








Aggressive








Sleeper


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

how come those ones don't have flocked heads? Detail work on the body is awesome but im sure they're gonna be $200 for 6. Once dakota decoys drops their price to suit the middle class ill buy em.

Ive never seen a goose that sleeps with their beeks resting on top of their back either


----------



## bck1006 (Jun 16, 2007)

The pics are of the carving. They will have flocked heads and the price will be VERY reasonable.We are working out the price and should have something very soon.Thanks


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If the price is going to be like the fb's then I will stay with the ghg ones.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice looking decoy. Will you guys have a booth at Game Fair or any other shows this summer?


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

jgat said:


> Nice looking decoy. Will you guys have a booth at Game Fair or any other shows this summer?


We will have some at our booth.

Chris


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> If the price is going to be like the fb's then I will stay with the ghg ones.


no ****, I'll stick with my GHG, until somebody can make a a better quality decoy for less. here's something to chew on. if you drop the price of these decoys to even maybe $5.oo less than GHG, you're gonna sell them like hot cakes. yeah maybe you will make less per unit, but if you will sell alot more. my .02


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Triple B said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > If the price is going to be like the fb's then I will stay with the ghg ones.
> ...


DING DING DING DING DING. You hit the nail on the head. That is the only way to get the ghg customers


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

It is all about marketing guys. Think of it like a ladder. At the top of the ladder you have Avery. In the middle you have bigfoot, higdon, and Flambeau, Carry lite. Right now at the bottom you have sillo sock, deadlies, and dakota. The big dogs have most of the market . So if your going to steal some market share who are you going to go after the two ton Gorilla, who can also drop their prices to what they want because they have resources. Our are you going to try to steal from the little guys or middle guys who are in the same boat you are in? You cant be everything to everyone! Inless you have the money to do so! It is easy to say drop prices when it isnt your money that is invested into the product. For what their Decoys are and just starting out I think that Dakota Decoys are right where they need to be. What decoys do I run? Avery FFD's! Just wanted to explain it!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Since Avery is at the top of the "ladder" I wish they would step up there durability, I run bigfoots because there durable, I dont have time for 6 slot bags or individually wrapping them for the ride in the trailer. I have seen way too many broken feet on GHG's, Averys look awesome for one year then paint chips like a mofo if you dont baby them 100% of the time, BF's might not look as pretty as the avery's but they get the job done just the same. One more thing I dont understand is the setup time of other fullbodies, why pay twice as much for a dozen of fullbodies when you can set 5/8 shells up in half the time of some of the motion fullbodies? Just one more reason I run foots, grab them, set them down, done. Time is worth alot to me @ 5:00am, guess everyones "ladder" is different


----------



## bck1006 (Jun 16, 2007)

blhunter3 said:


> If the price is going to be like the fb's then I will stay with the ghg ones.


The price should be around $320.00 a dozen($160.00 per 6 pack).Now with the being said it is not set in stone yet.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If I had room for BF's I would run them but I'm stuck with GHG lesser's. Durabilty is were ghg lacks.


----------



## bck1006 (Jun 16, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> It is all about marketing guys. Think of it like a ladder. At the top of the ladder you have Avery. In the middle you have bigfoot, higdon, and Flambeau, Carry lite. Right now at the bottom you have sillo sock, deadlies, and dakota. The big dogs have most of the market . So if your going to steal some market share who are you going to go after the two ton Gorilla, who can also drop their prices to what they want because they have resources. Our are you going to try to steal from the little guys or middle guys who are in the same boat you are in? You cant be everything to everyone! Inless you have the money to do so! It is easy to say drop prices when it isnt your money that is invested into the product. For what their Decoys are and just starting out I think that Dakota Decoys are right where they need to be. What decoys do I run? Avery FFD's! Just wanted to explain it!


Are you making your "ladder" on sales or product durablity and quality?
Just wondering..cause if it is on sales then you are right but on durablity and quality then you should think a little more... :lol:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

It is all based on sales. Money talks when it comes to marketing!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Top two look nice bottom two...not so much


----------



## Archeryrob (Oct 30, 2006)

Here is a close up of one. you need image resize turned off or download it to view it on your own image software.

http://www.madduckoutdoors.com/Images/DakotaDecoys/Sentry-head-floater.jpg


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Triple B said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > If the price is going to be like the fb's then I will stay with the ghg ones.
> ...


They look alright, its hard to beat BF floaters. On another note, I'd pick up some dakotas over FFD's for the same price any day of the week! I'm so sick of dealing with those frail @ss averys.


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

Check out the big White butt. These will be seen from a much greater distance


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

If I could manage to get a deal to pick them up at the same price as ffd's then I would do it, but I can't afford them otherwise. I have seen them in person, held them, they seem like an awesome awesome decoy. I would love to support local guys, but I just can't afford to sell off 8 dozen ffd's to only pick up 4 dozen dakota's. Just wouldn't make sense in my book.

I would love to have em, just can't afford to rebuild my spread for the second time this year.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone have any wear and tear experience with these Dakota's? I'd be interested to see what the wear looks like after even part of a season on them including the flocking. If you're not comfortable posting it in the open, shoot me a PM.


----------

